

Job Interviews Are Getting Weirder - ytNumbers
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/job-interviews-are-getting-weirder-2014-02-07

======
duked
" “People can be asked to sing a jingle,” she says. Her advice to job seekers
in 2014: “Have one ready that’s relevant to your industry. It shows that
you’ve done your homework and react well under pressure.” "

Seriously ? I'm not sure about you but if I was asked to sing for a computer
science job I would probably refuse and it wouldn't be the place I'd want to
work

~~~
greenyoda
_" I'm not sure about you but if I was asked to sing for a computer science
job I would probably refuse and it wouldn't be the place I'd want to work."_

Right, it would be a pretty clear indication that the company has no idea how
to hire competent people, but is good at chasing inane management trends. Not
somewhere I'd like to work either.

Unfortunately, people in fields where it's harder to get a job are at the
mercy of these idiots.

